# Project Bermuda Beginning to End



## NWGALawn706 (May 19, 2020)

My lawn is Bermuda in front and Fescue in back (bc of shade from the woods). I started my channel when fungus over took, POA annua invaded, and oil from a cement truck's pump line damage my lawn.

This channel details my use of products like Hydretain, PGF Complete, N-Ext: RGS, Humic12, Air-8, Micro-Greene, Milorganite, Humichar, XGRN, Propiconazole, Scotts DiseaseX, Heritage G, Duocide, and more. Subscribe, give me a thumbs up or down, offer comments on what you think I'm doing good or that I shouldn't be doing....individuals.

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCOHx1rpmh02VDgt-0IO8xMg

Thanks !


----------



## NWGALawn706 (May 19, 2020)




----------



## NWGALawn706 (May 19, 2020)




----------



## NWGALawn706 (May 19, 2020)




----------



## NWGALawn706 (May 19, 2020)




----------



## NWGALawn706 (May 19, 2020)

Can't wait to pull into driveway from vacation in a couple hours and see what XGRN has done. I'll post my video tomorrow on my channel:

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCOHx1rpmh02VDgt-0IO8xMg


----------

